# painting the loft- CANT WAIT FOR EVERYONE TO SEE



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

My families dream is about to come true.

To see our beautiful flock soaring over the herizon and swooping down to land at their loft for a feed and little sips of water. 

Hopefully I will be buying Symbro's birds that he needs to git rid of, becuase in the pictures they look very healthy and beautiful. 

I beilive I built this loft way to small. Since the aviary is big though I think it will be alright.

I just can't wait for everyone here at pigeon talk to see it

(By the way, I have grown from a young bird to pigeon! YAY LOL)  

Thanks everyone for the help needed to "get me going"


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Well.... Where's the pictures?


----------

